# Parting out 2 1987 Stanzas



## KINGB1949 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have two 1987 Stanzas to part out. One is complete, the other was wrecked and missing transmission. Both have been sitting for about 7 years, but have many good parts. The cars are located in Taylorsville, Ky., 25 miles southeast of Louisville.
David L. King
Shelbyville, Ky.


----------



## KINGB1949 (Feb 23, 2008)

I forgot to mention that both these cars are automatic.
David


----------



## KINGB1949 (Feb 23, 2008)

If anyone is interested in any parts from these two Stanzas, let me know. I will take some pics and send. Will sell these parts cheap plus shipping from 40065.
David


----------



## iowaheat (Jul 17, 2008)

*what color*

I need the driver side front marker light, and maybe be interested in the driverside front fender. What color are the stanza's.


----------



## KINGB1949 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for your inquiry. One is silver and the other is champagne ???. I will get some pics this weekend and send to you. Where are you located? The cars are at my moms farm and I will be there this weekend. Write to me at [email protected] Corner lites should be fine, but need to check to be sure.
David L. King
Shelbyville, Ky.


----------



## 88Stanza (Aug 5, 2008)

David - I just acquired an 88 Stanza and after putting new brakes and a mostly-new exhaust system on it, the fuel pump crapped out! Do you know if one of your 87 fuel pumps would work on my 1988? It is a GXE sedan with an automatic trans, if any of that makes a difference.
Thanks - Dennis


----------



## KINGB1949 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think that the 87 and 88 shared a lot in common. But I do not know for sure if the fuel pumps are the same. I will try to check some auto websites and see if they list the same pump for both. And these cars have been sitting for over 8 years now, so I dont know if the pumps are still good. Are the pumps located in the gas tanks???? I really dont know. Would be the weekend before I can check them out.
David


----------



## KINGB1949 (Feb 23, 2008)

NAPA website shows the same electric in-tank fuel pump for 87 and 88. It also shows a mechanical pump for the 87. Electric pump uses the same gasket for both years also.
David


----------



## rosebud (Mar 14, 2009)

KINGB1949 said:


> I have two 1987 Stanzas to part out. One is complete, the other was wrecked and missing transmission. Both have been sitting for about 7 years, but have many good parts. The cars are located in Taylorsville, Ky., 25 miles southeast of Louisville.
> David L. King
> Shelbyville, Ky.


hello! was interested in rear reflector panel (between the tail lights--over the license plate) also was wondering if you had a distributor for 2.0 fuel injected GXE model 1987 nissan stanza.


----------

